# HD Demo Channel has new content!



## twelveone (Nov 22, 2005)

I was flipping through the channels and noticed that the HD demo channel (9443) has new content. They are now showing a promotion for all of the current HD channels. It is nice to see this channel updated!


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

twelveone said:


> I was flipping through the channels and noticed that the HD demo channel (9443) has new content. They are now showing a promotion for all of the current HD channels. It is nice to see this channel updated!


Still a total waste of premium bandwidth if you ask me. I'm sure they have that channel set to minimum compression to wow potential customers. I know why they do it but I would much rather that bandwidth be put to better use.

Maybe now that they are moving to Mpeg4 this is not as big a deal but last year when they were compressing the heck out of the HD channels I bet we could have all gotten better PQ if they used that demo channel bandwidth to better use 

-JB


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Finally ... and just a couple weeks after I cut 61.5° off of my main system.


----------



## paychekkk (Jan 15, 2006)

Are they ever going to put the demo to where the dish 1000 will pick it up.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

It really isn't worth worrying about. There is nothing of interest on there. Trust me, you aren't missing anything.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> Finally ... and just a couple weeks after I cut 61.5° off of my main system.


But that means you're also missing out on those PI channels on 61.5.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. I may go back to 61.5° ... or have both 61.5° and 129° once my locals leave 105° later this year. I hooked up the 129° feed mainly to check signal strengths.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't have a 9443 channel...what gives?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The demo channel is only on 61.5, so you must have a dish pointed at that location to receive it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OK ... now that they updated it now put something worthwhile there. The same ad on a continuous loop is bad. They need to splice in promos for individual channels ... similar to the old demo. Show off the ViP receivers.

The old demo looped every 15 minutes or so ... long enough that people in showrooms would leave it running. A 2 minute loop will not be left running in a showroom.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They could even semi-randomly give 5 minute previews of some other HD channel in addition to the marketing promo loops. Like 5 minutes of whatever is on UniHD at a given time and then 5 minutes of ESPNHD and 5 minutes of various Vooms and so forth.


----------

